# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  مشكلة في الياهو!!!

## adel maayah

عندي مشكلة في الياهو وهي تتمثل في عدم قدرتي على ارسال رسالة نصية او الدخول الى العناوين. وعند الضغط على كلمة compose  لا يظهر عندي مربع الرسائل وكل ما يظهر هو شريط العنوان وشريط الموضوع بالاضافة الى ايقونة atachments بحيث استطيع ارسال مرفقات وصور فقط دون القدرة على ارسال رسائل نصية او الدخول الى صفحة العناوين. 
ارجو مساعدتي على حل هذه المشكلة. وهل هي مشكلة في الجهاز ام في الياهو؟؟؟

----------


## جسر الحياة

ما تخاف المشكله من الياهو
وهاي المشكله صارت قبل هالمرة ورح يصلحوها

بس إنت  بتقدر ترسل شو ما بدك حتى رسائل نصية
والمربع موجود بس إنت دور عليه مليح

----------

